# Cross Fit



## MBuzzy (Sep 30, 2009)

Has anyone else tried the Cross Fit program?  Today is my second day and I am in a huge amount of pain - just curious what others perceptions of long term benefits of the program are.  I've heard good and bad things.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 30, 2009)

I did it about a month and a half, not nearly enough time to see the full benefits, but enough to know that I liked it and would like to continue it if time allowed.  I like that it is designed to produce well rounded athletes, and I particularly like the group environment as this helps me push a little harder.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 30, 2009)

I did it for almost a year.  I really liked the program.  However, best to get to a trainer to learn some of the lifts and the like...although the main site has some of the best videos of the various excercises I've ever seen.

currently not doing it as I'm following the program set out by my personal trainer as we work on my fitness and nutrition.  I'll probably return to it in the future.  really good balance of building strength, speed, power and cardio.  You'll be sore at first....don't be a tough guy and go for the big dawg routines.  Taker your time and baby step it.  Keep a journal of what you do so when you return to a routine you'll be able to see where your benchmarks are.

good luck and train hard 

Peace,
Erik


----------

